# Fear Me!!!!



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Several have been chosen! :arghhhh:

Only I know who. 

Is it you? :imconfused:

A random crushing may be coming your way! :smoke:

Take your beating like a man. :mrcool:

Fire in the hole!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

HE's rolling again... getem Dozer


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Dozer, you sir are a beast! 

Go get em!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Hmmm... I say nay on this one. Unless you're being very sneaky and sending all those boxes to just one person! Then yes, that would draw some fear out of this Texan. Nothing like a sneaky yankee to spice up your morning coffee.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

texasmatt said:


> Hmmm... I say nay on this one. Unless you're being very sneaky and sending all those boxes to just one person! Then yes, that would draw some fear out of this Texan. Nothing like a sneaky yankee to spice up your morning coffee.


Only one is going to TX. This time........


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

i am trembling...


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Somebody! Pleace! Get that man under controle!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Beat them like a perp


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Real Nice Mike - - Some more very unsuspecting persons are gonna get tore up from the floor up!

Sweet mother of god when will this end--never ! I say Never!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

wait for it...wait for it...


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

jam said:


> Beat them like a perp


Bahahahahahahaha

Go get em!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Alright good to see all of NY isn't destroyed go get em !!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Kick their asses Mike!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Duck and Cover instructions are here ...............

:arghhhh:


----------



## corbu12 (Apr 3, 2007)

nice!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

I hope it isn't leftovers of the microwaved cat!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

another Dozer beat down on its way


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

Dozer has his nightstick out and knows how to use it!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Look Out!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Here he goes again. I think Dozer smells fear like dogs and bees.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh snap!


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

Dozer....if those boxes are fulll of some crisp clean NYS air.....we might have a problem haha


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Dozer's plowin' once again!

Watch out!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice, looks like your gonna smack around a few BOTL! 

But fear you? Nah..............


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Napoleon has nothing on the Dozer


----------



## Bob The Cigar Ninja (Apr 22, 2008)

jam said:


> Beat them like a perp


Good one, Joe :lol:

Man that is just crazy, Dozer! When I looked at that picture of all those boxes the first thing that came to mind was a mad-man down in a basement working on all of his mad-devices. I wouldn't be surprised if your on a few Federal watch lists!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thats some fire power


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

I am with texasmatt, I fear nothing. Go 'Stros!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Bob The Cigar Ninja said:


> Good one, Joe :lol:
> 
> Man that is just crazy, Dozer! When I looked at that picture of all those boxes the first thing that came to mind was a mad-man down in a basement working on all of his mad-devices. I wouldn't be surprised if your on a few Federal watch lists!


Thats exactly what it looked like in here last night!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

SVB said:


> I hope it isn't leftovers of the microwaved cat!!!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

Now thats some funny sh1t right there...


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

luckyfitz13 said:


> Dozer....if those boxes are fulll of some crisp clean NYS air.....we might have a problem haha


No room for any air in them buddy...


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ho - lee crap!

:arghhhh::huh_oh:


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm a little nervous...they don' gone and woke him up!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Dozer does that cat ever get out? I keep waiting for an explosion and nothing happens! LOL Sorry cat lovers.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

I will have to stay with the Texas guys on this one!!! we are fearless!!


----------



## pilot3488 (May 25, 2008)

Goooooood Lord, you are a madman!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Texas.........We aint skeered.......


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

go get em DOZER. somebody's about to pay for it. what? i dunno...lol


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm glad that I don't have anything to worry about.I bombed Dozer in the past & he has stated that he doesn't do retalitory strikes!!!:whoohoo:
A bunch of you fellas better be diggin' in tho!!!:wazzapp:


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

meh....


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*I like your Style!!*


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

Look Out! Someone is getting ready to...drop!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

well good luck with all that
:lol:
happy hunting


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm taking cover in my bunker!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

htown said:


> I am with texasmatt, I fear nothing. Go 'Stros!!!


I sincerely appreciate the Texan teamwork, though we may have to have a little come-to-jesus meeting about your baseball affiliation. The Rangers are the only team you should be supporting. I mean c'mon, didn't we sweep ya'll a couple weeks ago? :biggrin:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

That some serious shit there Dozer...give'em hell


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks like a serious incoming!!!


----------

